# Handy aus Vertrag weiter verkaufen?



## warawarawiiu (15. April 2017)

Hi,

habe bei der Telekom den Magenta Premium XL Vertrag abgeschlossen und erhalte dadurch alle 12 Monate ein Smartphone kostenfrei.

Bekomme nächste Woche also das Galaxy S8 zugesandt.
Da ich aktuell aber sehr zufrieden mit meinem Xiaomi Mi5 bin, möchte ich das Galaxy S8 gerne direkt weiter verkaufen bei ebay.

1. Ist das erlaubt?
2. Ist das handy mit jeder Sim Karte nutzbar? Kann mich entsinnen dass es vor vielen Jahren noch die SIM-Locks gab?
3. Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Olstyle (15. April 2017)

Es ist erlaubt und wird auch mindestens bei anderen Telekom Nutzern laufen. Ich würde allerdings etwas Anderes versuchen:
Dein Vertrag ist ein paar ℅ Mobilfunknetz und ein großer Teil Ratenkredit für das Handy. Wenn du mal mit nem Kundenberater sprichst oder am besten erst einmal kündigst um Druck zu machen, kannst du deine jetzigen Konditionen auch deutlich günstiger weil ohne Handy haben.


----------



## warawarawiiu (15. April 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Es ist erlaubt und wird auch mindestens bei anderen Telekom Nutzern laufen. Ich würde allerdings etwas Anderes versuchen:
> Dein Vertrag ist ein paar ℅ Mobilfunknetz und ein großer Teil Ratenkredit für das Handy. Wenn du mal mit nem Kundenberater sprichst oder am besten erst einmal kündigst um Druck zu machen, kannst du deine jetzigen Konditionen auch deutlich günstiger weil ohne Handy haben.



Ich habe den Vertrag eben erst neu abgeschlossen und ich glaube nicht dass sich da viel an den Konditionen machen lässt - kündigen könnte ich noch, habe daran aber kein Interesse.

Ich denke der geringste Teil an den Kosten wird beim Premium XL Vertrag für das Handy sein ^^ 

Danke erstmal für die Info dass der weiterverkauf erlaubt ist, wäre nur noch interessant ob das mit oder ohne den "simlock" ist.


----------



## Olstyle (15. April 2017)

Bei Premium XL sind es wohl "nur" ca. 30% für das Telefon, da hast du Recht.

Dafür scheint Simlock bei neuen Samsung interessant zu funktionieren:
Galaxy S7 und S7 edge mit automatischen SIM Lock fur erste verwendete SIM Karte
Also Karte draussen lassen wenn man verkaufen will.


----------



## warawarawiiu (16. April 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei Premium XL sind es wohl "nur" ca. 30% für das Telefon, da hast du Recht.
> 
> Dafür scheint Simlock bei neuen Samsung interessant zu funktionieren:
> Galaxy S7 und S7 edge mit automatischen SIM Lock fur erste verwendete SIM Karte
> Also Karte draussen lassen wenn man verkaufen will.



Okay, danke für den Tip.
Werde ich dann so machen. Werde das Gerät sowieso komplett originalverpackt und ungeöffnet verkaufen 

Falls noch wer Erfahrungen hat, wäre nett noch eine zweite Meinung bzw. Erfahrung zu hören


----------



## GEChun (16. April 2017)

Ist das Sim Lock Problem erst bei dem S8?

Hab selbst ein S6 von der Telekom und damals angeblich ohne Sim Lock bekommen.

Was mich nur wunderte war: 
Habe das S6 zuerst ohne Karte gestartet Android Ladescreen.
Dann mit Telekom Sim gestartrt Telekom Ladescreen.

Dann Sim Karte wieder herausgenommen und gestartet. Trotzdem Telekom Ladescreen...

Ob es also jetzt gelockt ist weiß ich net. Ich hoffe nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (16. April 2017)

Das was du da beschreibst entspricht genau meinem Link oben. Ich würde also erst mal von einem Telekom Lock ausgehen. 
Wie es die Telekom aber aktuell wirklich mit Sim-Locks hält kann ich mangels eigener Erfahrung nicht sagen.


----------



## BloodySuicide (16. April 2017)

gibt seit Jahren keinen SIM-Lock mehr bei der Telekom


----------



## almfeg (18. April 2017)

Um es nochmal genauer zu sagen: es gibt keinen SimLock mehr, was allerdings beim einsetzen passiert (zumindest seit dem S6 ist es so) das die Providerspezifische Firmware aktiviert wird, in diesem Fall eben Telekom, man kann das Telefon jedoch trotzdem mit SIm-Karten anderer Provider benutzen, bzw die freie Version (DBT) flashen.


----------



## royaldoom3 (18. April 2017)

Olstyle schrieb:


> oder am besten erst einmal kündigst um Druck zu machen, kannst du deine jetzigen Konditionen auch deutlich günstiger weil ohne Handy haben.



Dachte ich auch mal, gemacht getan.. Gegenangebot von den Telekomikern 5€ pro Monat weniger  und für den 6GB Tarif immernoch 10€/Monat teurer als die rote Konkurrenz


----------

